# new podcast !



## Devogsh (Oct 9, 2016)

guys i made a podcast/online radio called crustcast , we share underground music , metal,folk,folkpunk.punk rap u name it please check it out and submit your music at www.facebook.com/squadcastnetwork


----------



## landpirate (Oct 9, 2016)

Moved to "your projects/websites" section of the forum.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 9, 2016)

are you just hosting this on youtube? i don't see a link to subscribe in a podcast player.


----------



## Devogsh (Oct 9, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> are you just hosting this on youtube? i don't see a link to subscribe in a podcast player.


just youtube for now, cause the program i use to play songs and record does it in video ,, but i plan on doin live streams on fb asap im also tryn to get a co host for a few ep a week but its hard finding someone in the area


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah I tried doing a podcast for StP and it's hard work and even harder to find help. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Devogsh (Oct 10, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> Yeah I tried doing a podcast for StP and it's hard work and even harder to find help.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


tellme about it lol i had one dude that was down but he hated the music i was playing , but i eventually talked him into it anyway then he got put in jail ... but i mean with this its pretty easy without a host i just say hey here is this band n somtimes hey these guys are having a show here ..id just like a co host cause its easier to bounce off of and make jokes , by yer self its hard to joke n know if it works so i stay pretty serious


----------



## Devogsh (Oct 10, 2016)

id like to get more involved with stp tho ,someone brought it up to me on fb ,and i forgot i had a profile on here


----------

